# 2 weeks later red jewel eggs again and **** hiding



## giannifish (Apr 6, 2008)

Hello guys,
Well, 2 weeks ago my red Jewels spawned for the first time but 2 days later nothing. Last Saturday, again I saw some eggs, so second spawning. Today the eggs disappeared but I see that they are watching a cave that they did underneath the rock in the sand. I guess they are hiding the new fry.
Shell I change water more frequently than once a week, shell I put a spounge on the whisper tube sucking water (hopefully not the babys). How long is going to take for the babys to come out?

Any suggestion is really appreciated, thank you in advance.

Gianni, NYC :dancing:


----------



## KMNL (Sep 4, 2008)

The same thing happened to me. My pair kept moving their eggs around, about a week later after I saw wigglers, the babies were out and about. They say to keep a sponge filter in the tank when there's fry. I didn't - I had no problems. All the fry are gone though. They were eaten by the other cichlids in the tank.


----------



## giannifish (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey guy, it is past a week, actually tomorrow that my red jewels spawned but not baby in sight not sure what happen, may be one or two more days. Who knows. :dancing:


----------

